# Problema a iniciar psd

## brutico

Hola quiero tener los profiles de los navegadores en ram para acelerarlo y ahorrar escrituras en el sdd y me he instalado  www-misc/profile-sync-daemon-5.45.1.

Hasta aquí todo perfecto he editado el el /etc/psd.conf con:

USERS="mi usuario"

BROWSERS="firefox"

VOLATILE="/tmp"

DAEMON_FILE="/run/psd"

He intentado activar psd y me manda este error.

```
* Starting Profile-Sync-Daemon ...

Refusing to start; firefox is running by juanpedro!                                                                                                                                                          

 * ERROR: psd failed to start
```

----------

## quilosaq

 *brutico wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> USERS="mi usuario"
> 
> ...
> ...

 

No se si lo ponías como un ejemplo pero debería ser 

```
USERS="juanpedro"
```

----------

## brutico

Es el que tengo, lo cambie para no poner mi nombre real en el foro, pero no me di cuenta que estaba en el mensaje.

No se a que es debido por que siempre me ha funcionado.

----------

## quilosaq

 *brutico wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Refusing to start; firefox is running
> 
> ...

 

Parece que firefox se está ejecutando. Páralo e intenta arrancar de nuevo psd.

----------

## brutico

Pues era eso! gracias de nuevo.

----------

